# AXI0M PATIENT ZERO DOWNLOAD



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone have the AXI0M PATIENT ZERO M1 download because its down on droidhive and I need update. Thanks


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

*PatientZero M1*: Stable release with merged DSP/LK/Dialer fixes. https://rapidshare.c..._REL_SIGNED.zip
*MORPHR* https://rapidshare.c..._PRE_SIGNED.zip (sorry for rapidshare link, my dropbox is not liking the file, I have tried upping 4 times)
*CNA* MODule: not working as intended so I'm not going to mirror
*Return to Glory* *MODule*/(MORPHR from CNA) I wrote this, so it's unofficial http://dl.dropbox.co...rn_To_Glory.zip


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

wait why are there 4 links?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

DHO said:


> *PatientZero M1*: Stable release with merged DSP/LK/Dialer fixes. https://rapidshare.c..._REL_SIGNED.zip
> *MORPHR* https://rapidshare.c..._PRE_SIGNED.zip (sorry for rapidshare link, my dropbox is not liking the file, I have tried upping 4 times)
> *CNA* MODule: not working as intended so I'm not going to mirror
> *Return to Glory* *MODule*/(MORPHR from CNA) I wrote this, so it's unofficial http://dl.dropbox.co...rn_To_Glory.zip


thanks a lot.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> wait why are there 4 links?


Lots of people asking for the same things, so easier to post them all at once







You want
*PatientZero M1*: Stable release with merged DSP/LK/Dialer fixes. https://rapidshare.c..._REL_SIGNED.zip


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks but what are the other links?


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

and that rapidshare link is really slow its been ten min and its only at 5 mb and I have strong wifi.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> thanks but what are the other links?


Axiom morphr is another Droid theory ROM. The last link is related


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

where is morphr orginally hosted ive never seen it before


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> where is morphr orginally hosted ive never seen it before


Because i still have in my clipboard from others asking

And hosted on Rombot before it went down.

You can read up on it @ droidhive. DT talks about it in the PatientZero thread. Link in sig the gnex hive forums


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah im not able to even download from that rapidshare link.


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

rapidshare limits the free users down to 30kb/s why its so slow.. and the file is slightly over 200mb so it can't be uploaded to mediafire..


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

does anyone have any other links to the rom i need it really bad


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

ROM bot is back up.

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

it still didnt work for me


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

The path has changed..

http://rombot.droidhive.com/toro.html


----------



## rccola85 (Dec 26, 2011)

Getting a 404 not found error no matter where I look, seems like it's still down. Gonna suffer through the rapidshare download I guess, thanks.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

same here with the 404 error

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I just put this in my dropbox... It may not work right away but will when it's done.

http://dl.dropbox.co..._REL_SIGNED.zip

Edit: Done uploading & works.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks bro your the best


----------



## tensai (Jun 30, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I just put this in my dropbox... It may not work right away but will when it's done.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co..._REL_SIGNED.zip
> 
> Edit: Done uploading & works.


thank you very much


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Just use PICKR.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AXI0M PICKR


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Just to update my links with non-rapidshare options. it is very likely DT will have ROMBOT backup in next day or 2. So check there first

*PatientZero M1*: Stable release with merged DSP/LK/Dialer fixes. Mirror 1 Mirror 2
*PZ M1 DSP* Kernel fix (included in link above) http://dl.dropbox.co..._KERNEL_FIX.zip
*PZ M1 LK fix *(Unofficial, written by me. DT's identical patch included above) http://dl.dropbox.co..._KERNEL_FIX.zip
*PZ M1 Boring Ass UI*: http://dl.dropbox.co...G_ASS_UI_M1.zip

*MORPHR* Mirror 2 Mirror 2(Mirror 2 file size does not match, I rec mirror 1, have tried re-upping 6+ times)
*CNA* *MODule*: XPERMENTAL_SWAGGR_CNA (Unofficial, modded by me to fix market issues)
*Return to Glory* *MODule*/(MORPHR from CNA) I wrote this, so it's unofficial http://dl.dropbox.co...rn_To_Glory.zip

*4.0.4 Get Ready Package:* http://dl.dropbox.co...ADY_PACKAGE.zip
*CMPLX6 CLEANER*: http://dl.dropbox.co...LEANER_FULL.zip (Be forward, this shit will clean you out)


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Despyse said:


> Just use PICKR.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AXI0M PICKR


This ^^^. BA da da da daaaa, I'm loving it!

Swyped from my LTE Galaxy Nexus
ROM: AXI0M PICKR
Kernel: Franco r143 (512 GPU)


----------



## jkr801 (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have M3 version of this they would be willing to host on dorpbox or something?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

jkr801 said:


> Does anyone have M3 version of this they would be willing to host on dorpbox or something?


Use DHO's hybrid instead. It's using the same tweaks as PZ plus some more added by DHO and it is based on a more updated version of AOKP, I think b39.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

jkr801 said:


> Does anyone have M3 version of this they would be willing to host on dorpbox or something?


Sorry, don't have dorpbox.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Milestone 2.5

http://db.tt/FXGSfJtY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Use DHO's hybrid instead. It's using the same tweaks as PZ plus some more added by DHO and it is based on a more updated version of AOKP, I think b39.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where is it at? The hive?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/forum/8-galaxy-nexus/ <-- The Hive


----------

